
The complex linguistic universe of “Game of Thrones” - SanjeevSharma
https://www.economist.com/news/books-and-arts/21725752-dothraki-and-valyrian-are-most-convincing-fictional-tongues-elvish
======
nerdponx
This article oddly gives no credit to the actual author of the books, which
the show tracked faithfully for several seasons.

